# Ich dachte WLS bei Cube steht für Ladybikes?



## simplysax (18. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage an euch. Habe mir das Access GTC WLS von Cube mal angeschaut. Wenn ich die Erklärung zu WLS auf der Cube Seite lese, steht dort das die Rahmengeometrie kompakter etc. ist.

Wenn ich jetzt die Rahmendaten mit den Daten des Reaction GTC vergleiche, finde ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für?

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich beim Rahmen finde, ist das die Wheelbase ein bisschen kleiner bei der WLS Version ist und, dass die Kurbel nur 170mm lang ist. Das kann aber doch kein Ladybike ausmachen. 

Klärt mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Doch, denn was "Lady" ist, denkt sich der jeweilige Hersteller selbst aus. Ob das, was er dann als Ladybike propagiert, Sinn macht und/oder besser ist bleibt mal dahin gestellt.
Bei manchen macht ein Ladybike ein wenig rosa Farbe oder ein paar Blümchendecals aus. Andere verkürzen das Oberrohr, teilweise wird einfach nur eine etwas schlechtere Ausstattung verbaut, oder der Listenpreis ist höher.

Manchmal werden diese Ladybikes auch einfach in kleineren Größen als die "Herren-/Unisexbikes angeboten. Wenn man klein ist, kann dies dann durchaus Sinn machen. Wenn man dies aber von der Körpergröße her nicht nötig hat, bzw. es die Herrenbikes in den gleichen Größen gibt, kann man sich den Ladykram m.E. sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplysax (19. Oktober 2010)

Verbaute Komponenten sind gleich. Nur Sattel und Griffe und Kurbel sind bei der Ladyausführung anders.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dann ist man bei Cube der Meinung, dass es gerade diese Komponenten sind, die ein Ladybike ausmachen. Ob es tatsächlich Sinn macht...

Ich würde, wenn möglich, einfach beide Räder ausgiebig probefahren und dann das nehmen, auf dem ich mich wohler fühle.

Ob z.B. ein spezieller Ladysattel besser ist als ein Herren-/Unisexsattel hängt vom eigenen Hintern ab. Da muss man ohnehin probieren. Ich habe vor Jahren mal bei einem Neurad unter den verschiedenen möglichen Sätteln einen Sattel gewählt, der häufig von Frauen gefahren wird. Der liegt jetzt schon seit Jahren in der Gruschelkiste, da zu breit, zu weich (und zu schwer). Griffe ist auch so eine Sache. Manche kommen letzten Endes nur noch mit Ergons klar, anderen ist es völlig Wurst welche Griffe am Rad montiert sind. Griffe sind auch schnell mal gewechselt, wenn es nicht passt. Ich kenne die verbauten Griffe nicht, vielleicht sind die Griffe am Ladybike dünner, da manche Frauen kleinere Hände haben als Männer.

Bei der kürzeren Kurbel wäre ich vorsichtig. Das macht meistens keinen Sinn. Ich bin selbst nur ein Zwerg, aber als ich vor einem anstehenden Kurbeltausch im Laden laut darüber nachgedacht habe statt 175 mm mal 170 mm auszuprobieren kam von meinem Händler nur (O-Ton): lass den Schwachsinn. Angeblich sollen, vor allem kleine Frauen, mit der kürzeren Kurbel besser bedient sein, da sie kürzere Beine haben und weniger Kraft. Ich habe allerdings irgendwann einmal im Physikunterricht gelernt, dass der Kraftaufwand geringer ist, je länger der Hebel. Also, solange die eigene Körpergeometrie der "normalen" Kurbellänge nicht entgegen steht, würde ich keine kürzere oder längere fahren, nur weil ein Hersteller meint, es müsste so sein.


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2010)

Du hast vollkommen recht, das Argument mit der Kraft ist Unsinn weil es wie du richtig schreibst in die falsche Richtung geht.
Kurzre Kurbelarme können bei sehr kleinen Menschen (egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein) Sinn machen. Zum einen wegen dem geringeren Abstand zwischen oberem und unterem Totpunkt (Länge der Beine) und zum anderen kann es bei XS Rahmen ziemlich eng zwischen den Zehenspitzen und dem Vorderrad werden, da ist dann eine kürzere Kurbel möglicherweise der einzige Weg ein Berühren beim Einlenken zu verhindern.
Es ist aber natürlich Blödsinn eine kurze Kurbel an ein Rad zu bauen nur weil es eine Frau fahren soll.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Oktober 2010)

Genau das meinte ich mit der Körpergeometrie.

Zum Glück ist bei mir der Abstand meiner Füße bei meinen 15" und 16" Rahmen zum Vorderrad trotz 175er Kurbel völlig ausreichend und von der Beinlänge passt es auch.
Wie es z.B. mit größeren Füßen oder kürzeren Beinen bei gleicher Körpergröße aussehen würde, wer weiß.
Deshalb: probefahren ist wichtig!


----------

